# موضوع تركيز المحاليل



## youo2004 (28 سبتمبر 2006)

ياريت حد يساعدنى فى الوصول لمعلومات عن تركيز المحاليل وكيفيه حسابها 
سواء كان كتاب او شرح ,بس ياريت لو كتاب يكون بالعربى


----------



## فارس الكيمياء (22 سبتمبر 2010)

اوك انا ان شاء الله بحاول واساعدك فى العثور على كتاب 
ولو انته قريب من اى فرع لكلية العلوم ممكن تروح وتسال وتصور اللى بدك اياه 
وهتلاقى طلبه تساعك عن قرب 
وفقك الله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك الملف المرفق ولاتنساني بالدعاء وبالتوفيق ........


----------



## هادي20 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام_525 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن أن يفيدك هدا الكتيب​


----------



## بسامووو (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين على هالجهود


----------



## حسام محمود فهمي (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عندي طريقة تحليل الهيدروجين بيروكسيد والصوديوم هيبوكلوريت وحامض الخليك اذا اردت


----------



## basemsh2003 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

اسهل طريقه لمعرفه التركيز هي المعايره titration وهي طريقه بسيطه جدا لو ممكن تقول عاوز تعرف تركيز محلول ايه بالظبط ممكن ادلك علي الطريقه


----------



## mkabdoo (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*من اى فرع لكلية العلوم ممكن تروح وتسال وتصور *


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 ديسمبر 2010)

basemsh2003 قال:


> اسهل طريقه لمعرفه التركيز هي المعايره titration وهي طريقه بسيطه جدا لو ممكن تقول عاوز تعرف تركيز محلول ايه بالظبط ممكن ادلك علي الطريقه



أرجو أن تفيدك هذه الطريقة والشرح عنها في هذا الرابط ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titration


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم اذا كان المقصود تخفيف اي محلول فالطريقة السهلة هي كالتالي
يقسم التركيز الموجود على التركيز المطلوب وهذا يسمى ثابت التخفيف اي عدد مرات التخفيف وبهذا يمكن تخفيف المحلول بهذا العدد 
مثال اذا كان عندنا محلول تركيز 1000 جزء / مليون واردنا تحضير محلول منه بتركيز 100 جزء / مليون يكون الحساب كالتالي
100/1000 = 10 = عدد مرات التخفيف
فلو اخذنا 10 مللتر نخففها في 100 مللتر (عشرة اضعاف) يصبح التركيز 100 جزء/مليون
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## علي 1999 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مشككككككككككوور


----------



## قاسم عباس (25 ديسمبر 2010)

:75:


هشام_525 قال:


> ممكن أن يفيدك هدا الكتيب​


مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

